# 7 month male tangerine ringneck dove



## logpinata (Oct 6, 2006)

i am looking for a home for my 7 month old male tangerine dove. he has a wonderful disposition, and is very tame since he was raised with human contact from a baby. he will keep you laughing with his funny ways, and would make a great pet or addition to your aviary. i'm in brooklyn, and will drive to deliver within reasonable range, but i have also heard there are ways to ship a bird that i would be willing to look into. if you want his 30"x30"x15" cage, i will include that too. please help asap, i need to find a home for this great bird right away!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I am so sorry you have to rehome your baby. Wish I lived closer, I'm up in Maine, and I don't like worrying about birds being shipped. There are so many wonderful people in here, someone will find the perfect home for your baby.
Daryl


----------

